# Hymer T625 Leisure Battery replacement



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

H-E- L-P please- Hymer T625 (low profile C class)

My leisure battery has just departed for L B heaven and I've just removed it to find it is a Diamond 85Ah (lead acid) battery which presumably was installed by those ex-'motorhome experts of note' Brownhills. (Never yet heard a good word spoken about them!)
I digress... 

However having got my nails very dirty I see there's a prominent Hymer sticker on the removable panel of the battery compartment under the passenger seat that says use ONLY GEL battery.

I learned from a recent thread there would need to be a selector switch for lead acid or gel battery (I read the risks!) but can I find one anywhere? Perhaps on this 2004 model there wasn't one? I looked on the electroblock and all there was were some fuses and 3 tiny metal posts/connectors of which 2 were connected to wires. (Am I being blonde? I do qualify!)

But I don't want to take a chance in case Brownhills got it right and switched it over to lead acid.

I know there are some awesome experts out there and your superior knowledge will definitely be appreciated. 

Many thanks
Viv :?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The T625 which we owned did not have the normal blue Electroblock charging system. It had a smaller Schaudt silver box fitted under the dinette seat. 
I also have friend with a T625 and his is the same.
i think it is possibly because the Hymer Tramp range was previously manufactured in the French Eriba factory and the French sometimes do things a little differently.
Yes it should have a Gel and I don't think there was a switch on ours.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info Grath, I was wondering if you knew but noticed you had upgraded from the T625. My son says he remembers seeing the Schaudt box and yes mine was manufactured in France. Thank goodness nothing went wrong with the lead acid battery. 

It's a big learning curve owning a mh!

Regards
Viv


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

on the bottom of my Shaudt elect box is a small slide switch marked GEL / LA [lead acid] . . I wonder if your box has similar on the base ?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Been down to the van and there's definitely no switch anywhere, and no Schaudt box, just a little connector outfit with the brand name Schelber, the name google.fr and .de know not. One last long shot --- a V E R Y long shot. On ebay I found the email address of the guy I dealt with from Brownhills Preston workshop and presented him with my dilemma. Hope I don't have to wait as long for the response as I did for the bed struts and the thing to wind up the steadies!  Perhaps I'll have to eat my grits!!!

Viv


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Been down to the van and there's definitely no switch anywhere, and no Schaudt box, just a little connector outfit with the brand name Schelber, the name google.fr and .de know not. One last long shot --- a V E R Y long shot. On ebay I found the email address of the guy I dealt with from Brownhills Preston workshop and presented him with my dilemma. Hope I don't have to wait as long for the response as I did for the bed struts and the thing to wind up the steadies!  Perhaps I'll have to eat my grits!!!
> 
> Viv


Our T625 had a little Schaudt (silver box) about 6 inches by 4 inches and this was the charger was situated under the front dinette seat hidden in a wooden fitted box. It is behind the separate fitted 3 or 4 fuses and the master 12 volt switch which are mounted on the bulkhead behind the passenger seat.
To gain access to the charger, I had to remove the screws which held the lid onto the wooden box described above.
I don't think there is any switch on this charger, my mate with the same van also cannot remember any switch.
Trust the French to do something different!
I must point out that I never looked for any switch as ours always had a Gel battery fitted.

From my experience of asking technical questions from Brownhills I certainly would not trust any answer they give.
Try peter Hambilton at Preston (Hambilton Engineering)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aha! Thank you Grath!!!! I did look under the dinette seat and wondered what was in the little wooden box. Will check that out. Now I can play with my set of screwdrivers. :lol: 

This is such a wonderful forum - where would I have got all this detailed information but for you genii? This is truly a 3rd age university, with apologies to those who don't yet qualify in years. 

Best wishes
Viv


----------

